# Northern Lights (Aug 3/2010 tonight) look up!



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/art...-see-spectacular-northern-lights-tonight?bn=1

Hope it's clear enough where you are.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

I used to see these when I lived in BC... but I probably won't here.

Darn city lights.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Argh not seeing the magic in the sky.  I guess it's too much city light diffusion. One thing is for sure the mossies are out in FULL FORCE. 

Mossie jackets are a good piece of kit to pick up if you've not considered it. Less chemicals on the skin.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

damn a day late...would have been something cool to bring up yesterday as it was my fiance's birthday. To make things more interesting, her last name is Chou as well. For now atleast...


----------

